# Friesian x Hackney?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm going to put the downpayment on him today :shock:

He's four years old, and from what I've seen, looks like an old-style (Baroque) Friesian with just a little white sock on the hind (he's solid black!). Loads of hair, flashy gait, and a good head on his shoulders. He is small, standing a mere 14hh, 14.2hh at the most. 

But boy oh boy...beautiful! 


I was wondering, has anyone else seen or owned such a cross? He obviously turned out quite well, more Friesian than anything. I'm pretty excited about being able to buy him...and the prospect of training him! 

Red Man, my four year old Foxtrotter gelding is my designated gaited show horse (trail mostly). This guy is already slotted as my designated non-gaited show horse  


Getting pictures today! All I have are the Craigslist pics, terrible quality.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't seen the cross before but I'm excited for pictures!!! Sounds epic looking. ;D


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

want to see!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

These really don't do him justice, but the other/better ones are of a really low quality...but I'm leaving soon, so I'll return tonight with more! 




























also: OH BOY I'M EXCITED!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my... oh my... I can definitely see the hackney in him in the last pic... Wow... um... that was a really good cross... I am not quite sure what else to say, but... wow. Was the sire or dam the friesian?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

sooo cute


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Oh my... oh my... I can definitely see the hackney in him in the last pic... Wow... um... that was a really good cross... I am not quite sure what else to say, but... wow. Was the sire or dam the friesian?


The sire was a huge 16hh Imported Friesian (I saw his papers, he's registered!) and the dam was a Hackney. 


And....I FORGOT TO TAKE PICTURES! 

He IS very well behaved and looks EXACTLY like a miniature Friesian, save two little socks on his hind legs and the faintest bit of a star on his head. But he has a long, thick mane, Friesian head, body, and legs. Everything! :shock:
He's only 14hh but he's got stout little legs and a nice conformation. Totally adorable little dude.

I got completely distracted by her 3 week old Friesian colt (bouncy, curious little guy), his 16hh dam, and his 16hh daddy (WHOM I GOT TO TOUCH -faints-). She even showed me her little 14hh black Morgan mare who does all sorts of tricks 

I'm seriously thinking of next year buying a pure in-utero Friesian by her stud and out of her mare. She does payment plans and I'll have a job next summer. He makes such awesome babies, I need one @[email protected]


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

...I want one too. O.O <3


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous =0 i love him


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

If he disappears.... Don't look in Michigan....


----------



## Friesian Crazy (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats, you'll have tons of fun with him I'm sure. He's sure cute!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous!! just looks like a miniture sized fresian, although I can see a slight ponyish look to his head but I think that just makes him even cuter!!


----------



## Pocket Rocket (Oct 3, 2012)

twogeldings said:


> I'm going to put the downpayment on him today :shock:
> 
> He's four years old, and from what I've seen, looks like an old-style (Baroque) Friesian with just a little white sock on the hind (he's solid black!). Loads of hair, flashy gait, and a good head on his shoulders. He is small, standing a mere 14hh, 14.2hh at the most.
> 
> ...


I am a new member and I bought my Friesian x Hackney gelding at the end of May. He is also small 14 hh, 10 yrs old and what a fantastic boy he is. Fantastic paces, sharp, fun loves going and doing, jumps for the fun of it. Everyone who meets him just adores him, of course he loves all this attention. Love to know how you are getting on.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

PICTURES. Like NOW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

